# jsut a few pics of me.



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

Me in philly:






Me in philly again:




yeah i look depressed, i just hada really bad hangover ^^;

and omg he has a face under all that hair!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 28, 2006)

OMG! Did you just get all your hair cut off?? What a cute picture.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG! Did you just get all your hair cut off?? What a cute picture.


when my aunt died i ha it cut for her funeral. she hated my long hair and out of respect i cut it short. but that was awhile ago. its almsot back to my usual length again, do you like it shorter?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 28, 2006)

Aww...that hair cut was cute. But then again the shagginess is cute also
Stacey


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 28, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> when my aunt died i ha it cut for her funeral. she hated my long hair and out of respect i cut it short. but that was awhile ago. its almsot back to my usual length again, do you like it shorter?



Hey, I totally respect that rationale. The longer hair looks more artistic, but the short hair makes you look smarter, albeit younger.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 28, 2006)

ooohh! yummy! (I prefer the shorter styles) however..:eat2: 
your eyes.. wow.. :smitten: 
very nice and thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Hey, I totally respect that rationale. The longer hair looks more artistic, but the short hair makes you look smarter, albeit younger.


people think im 16 no matter how i style my hair, the lack of being able to grow a beard -16th native american- oesnt help either XD


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> ooohh! yummy! (I prefer the shorter styles) however..:eat2:
> your eyes.. wow.. :smitten:
> very nice and thanks for sharing


-blush- i've a;ways thought my eyes where my best feture, they change colour alot though, im just glad they where the usual greyish green in the pics. right now they are more hazel.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Aww...that hair cut was cute. But then again the shagginess is cute also
> Stacey


i can style it anyway you like:wubu:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 28, 2006)

Your eyes are rather nifty


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks ^_^


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

i am diggin on the new cut... let me know if you are ever in my neck of the woods and we'll hang!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

sounds good! i'll be sure to look you up, same goes if you ever venture around here


----------



## Karebr12 (Apr 29, 2006)

Maybe it's just me, but I DIG the longer shag. Totally hot! Your pics look great- especially the first two. I love the backgrounds. Very organic looking.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 29, 2006)

My hair was down to my tush when I donated it for the first time. It was also in honor of someone. My five year old cousin was fighting cancer. Four years later it was down to my tush once more and I donated it again in his memory.

I think your tribute to your aunt was very touching. :bow:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

Karebr12 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I DIG the longer shag. Totally hot! Your pics look great- especially the first two. I love the backgrounds. Very organic looking.


that was in east state penatentery in philidelphia. I love that place ^_^, great for photoshoots.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My hair was down to my tush when I donated it for the first time. It was also in honor of someone. My five year old cousin was fighting cancer. Four years later it was down to my tush once more and I donated it again in his memory.
> 
> I think your tribute to your aunt was very touching. :bow:


thats awesome! i tried donating when i got mine cut, but it wasn't quite long enough


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, you are totally adorable there babycakes. I like the long hair too. If yer over over in the East again let me know. I'm about an hour north-west of Philly.  (my great grandpa was a guard at easternstate his entire adult life by the by, all my grandparents grew up in philly) and my uncle went to shipp haha. Ah the joys of being a PA gal


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Wow, you are totally adorable there babycakes. I like the long hair too. If yer over over in the East again let me know. I'm about an hour north-west of Philly.  (my great grandpa was a guard at easternstate his entire adult life by the by, all my grandparents grew up in philly) and my uncle went to shipp haha. Ah the joys of being a PA gal


thanks ^^;


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2006)

You have a sweet face that speaks volumes without saying anything, and very expressive eyes. I've seen the other two pictures before and thought they were pretty hot but the third picture nearly took my breath away. I like the hair either way but it was just nice to see your face for the first time.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You have a sweet face that speaks volumes without saying anything, and very expressive eyes. I've seen the other two pictures before and thought they were pretty hot but the third picture nearly took my breath away. I like the hair either way but it was just nice to see your face for the first time.


-blush- thanks:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't want to sound like a dirty old woman..but


DAMN!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

hahaha thanks and nothing is more fun than a dirty old woman


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 30, 2006)

I :smitten: guys with long hair.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks im glad you like it


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't want to sound like a dirty old woman..but
> 
> 
> DAMN!



Ay! Us dirty old women need love too ya' know. Don't be hating on the D.O.W.'s.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 30, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ay! Us dirty old women need love too ya' know. Don't be hating on the D.O.W.'s.


oh im not, and i thought you where in your mid 20's acctually


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 1, 2006)

*
love the longer more natural look...from friendly FFA in baltimore, md..
*


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 2, 2006)

not to far away! if you ever around here lemmy know


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 3, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> oh im not, and i thought you where in your mid 20's acctually


 really i didnt think you where over 30


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 4, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> really i didnt think you where over 30



*blushing* Thanks!  A woman I'd been friendly with at work was horrified when she finally found out I was older than her. Then she said that she was thrown off because I don't dress my age.  I didn't know there was a dress code. I'm still trying to find out what it is so women younger than I am will stop calling me 'hunny' and 'sweetie pie.' *shrugs*


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 4, 2006)

i'd take it asa compliment


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 27, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> -blush- i've a;ways thought my eyes where my best feture, they change colour alot though, im just glad they where the usual greyish green in the pics. right now they are more hazel.



* I think you look good both ways! I have eyes just like yours greyish green. Mine turn colors all the time too depending on my mood and what color I am wearing. I have a brown freckle in left eye. Which I think is totally cool! I think my eyes are my best feature too. *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Don't know if you've heard that before, but in that first pic you look like John Lennon. Any coincidence with your user name?


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 28, 2006)

I really like your long hair look.. makes you look a bit wild :eat2:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 28, 2006)

I think it is good that you can make yourself look younger, especially in this youth-obsessed culture. 



LillyBBBW said:


> *blushing* Thanks!  A woman I'd been friendly with at work was horrified when she finally found out I was older than her. Then she said that she was thrown off because I don't dress my age.  I didn't know there was a dress code. I'm still trying to find out what it is so women younger than I am will stop calling me 'hunny' and 'sweetie pie.' *shrugs*


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 31, 2006)

You have a sweet face. Cute.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> Me in philly:





Timberwolf said:


> Don't know if you've heard that before, but in that first pic you look like John Lennon. Any coincidence with your user name?


All right. Now I got together what should be together.
:doh:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 31, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> You have a sweet face. Cute.


thank you, ^_^


----------

